# some training clips (rolling twister, chain punching, weapons etc.)



## MAfreak (Aug 16, 2016)

again i cut some (partially older) clips to a short video:






sorry for the resolution, but the newer clips should fit to the older ones  (some kicking i couldn't do anymore due to being heavier and having screwed ankles).
not for instruction, just for entertainment.

the first one was this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaNl26Og4p0


----------



## MAfreak (Aug 19, 2016)

thanks for the likes.  i've expected some common debate about knife defense.  but i took care to combine the modern and traditional stuff.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 22, 2016)

Hmm…  if you're after critiques, most of the unarmed is decent ( a couple of iffy things, but nothing too bad, really), it's the weapon work where things fall apart completely… and nowhere more so than when you have a sword in your hand. That, simply put, is atrocious, and shows that you have no schooling in the weapon at all. Some of the other stuff was potentially off (not sure about the weapon defence… pretty sure you were shot in the pistol defence)… but at 24 seconds, with each part being simply a few frames at times, there's not enough to really go on.


----------



## MAfreak (Aug 22, 2016)

aside of the fact i had kenjutsu training (and kobudo for the other weapons) and stolen this sword move from a hapkido form , its obvius you didn't understand the disarming (ju jutsu & krav maga) at all. but yes, its hard to see in few pixels and speed.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 22, 2016)

Please. I didn't understand the jujutsu? And you had training in kenjutsu? Which ryu-ha (in both cases), if you'd please…


----------



## MAfreak (Aug 22, 2016)

at least you didn't got the gun disarm. when the training partner can't pull the trigger in the time from me moving my hands to it and redirect the barrel (except of he just wanting to shoot me without posing), then i wouldn't get shot in this case. not to mention that knife and gun disarming always would be gambling. just take a krav maga seminar or something like that to learn gun and knife defense and you'll see, its very similar.
but i don't ever seek critique, because i know how it ends. 
in martial arts forums everyone can do everything better (but never shows), thats normal.
sure, in a sword fight, you'd destroy me. or in a tkd fight, they kick my ***, judokas in a judo fight throw me around and stuff.... for me the mixture matters (like for real fights).


----------



## Dylan9d (Aug 22, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> Hmm…  if you're after critiques, most of the unarmed is decent ( a couple of iffy things, but nothing too bad, really), it's the weapon work where things fall apart completely… and nowhere more so than when you have a sword in your hand. That, simply put, is atrocious, and shows that you have no schooling in the weapon at all. Some of the other stuff was potentially off (not sure about the weapon defence… pretty sure you were shot in the pistol defence)… but at 24 seconds, with each part being simply a few frames at times, there's not enough to really go on.



If you look at this Chris I think you will adjust your opinion about the unarmed stuff.


----------



## MAfreak (Aug 22, 2016)

oh and it was jikishin kage ryu. but more than the handling i didn't adapt from it and put my "orthodox" stance because i don't like the common sword fighting "south paw" stance. in hapkido they switch often between the two.


----------



## MAfreak (Aug 22, 2016)

Dylan9d said:


> If you look at this Chris I think you will adjust your opinion about the unarmed stuff.


in two hours of sparring, you never get exhausted, right? like i said... forum martial artists... always masters of the universe.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 22, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> in martial arts forums everyone can do everything better



No that's not true actually, if you read most posts they don't say 'we do it better' they may say 'we do it this way' or 'how do you do that' but we don't all think we do it better.


----------



## Dylan9d (Aug 22, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> in two hours of sparring, you never get exhausted, right? like i said... forum martial artists... always masters of the universe.



So exhausted that you lower your arms to extreme depths and that you turn your back on your opponent a couple of times?



MAfreak said:


> for me the mixture matters (*like for real fights*).


 C'mon.......


----------



## MAfreak (Aug 22, 2016)

turning back for turning kicks, yes. when you don`t understand, then don't complain. 
and everyone knows for "real fights" you must be familar with more than one specific "genre".
go troll elsewere.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 22, 2016)

So you can't answer the question? None of that was anything that I asked… or said. Care to try again?

But, just before you do… let's look at what you're trying to say here first… 



MAfreak said:


> at least you didn't got the gun disarm.



Careful. All I said was "not sure about the weapon defence… pretty sure you were shot in the pistol defence"… and qualified it by pointing out that it was about 6 frames in a tiny, low resolution box on a screen. You think that's enough to extrapolate that I don't understand "jujutsu and krav maga"? Dude… not even close.



MAfreak said:


> when the training partner can't pull the trigger in the time from me moving my hands to it and redirect the barrel (except of he just wanting to shoot me without posing), then i wouldn't get shot in this case.



There's an issue of grammar in that sentence, which makes it hard to follow, but if you're saying that you were fast enough to move the barrel before he could fire, I'm not so sure… the bigger issue, of course, is that you're not getting yourself out of the line of fire at all… and are relying on jamming the slide with your hand on top, all of which can lead to the gun discharging unexpectedly… so… no. Not buying that excuse.



MAfreak said:


> not to mention that knife and gun disarming always would be gambling.



Which is why you should as many safety nets and measures in place as possible… which were lacking in both the knife and pistol defence shown. I also note that each and every technique shown, unarmed or not, is against very passive (and largely unrealistic) "attackers"… which doesn't help. Of course, that could very easily be more to do with your performance, and the level of your training partner/dummy, but it does show a gap in the training paradigm.



MAfreak said:


> just take a krav maga seminar or something like that to learn gun and knife defense and you'll see, its very similar.



Oh, you really don't have much of an idea who you're dealing with, do you? Mate, I've been teaching this stuff for a decade now, training it for over twice that long. I am more than familiar with Krav and it's methods, and frankly, they're only one of many… and not everything they do is actually good. That said, as I mentioned, it could simply be that you're simply not up to the task of presenting it well enough.



MAfreak said:


> but i don't ever seek critique, because i know how it ends.
> in martial arts forums everyone can do everything better (but never shows), thats normal.



Well, the comment that no-one had taken you to task over the knife defence seemed to indicate that you expected some debate… 



MAfreak said:


> sure, in a sword fight, you'd destroy me. or in a tkd fight, they kick my ***, judokas in a judo fight throw me around and stuff.... for me the mixture matters (like for real fights).



And this is relevant how?

EDIT: I see you did go back and answer with Jikishinkage Ryu… I will say that, if this is the case, there is no trace of anything close to skill, understanding, or ability with a sword that you have received from them… and your comments on what you did and didn't take from it show that lack of grasp on the subject.


----------



## Dylan9d (Aug 22, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> turning back for turning kicks, yes. when you don`t understand, then don't complain.
> and everyone knows for "real fights" you must be familar with more than one specific "genre".
> go troll elsewere.



Spinning back kicks are nice for show and for sports. And just for record I'm not trolling I'm just stating my opinion.


----------



## MAfreak (Aug 22, 2016)

i'm by no means a beginner at martial arts. but also no "master" respective "blackbelt" in the specific arts.
i go on learning from the best (for example a big hapkido & ju jutsu seminar including sword in september) and thats it.

it would be constructive if you asked "what is this technique", "how should it work?" and the like. but bashing something you didn't get right is like school bullying.
just accept that there might be techniques out there which can work even if you don't know them yet (btw approved by "masters" and "blackbelts" of different arts).
so this would go on being a fruitless discussion i don't want to have.

live and let live.


----------



## Dylan9d (Aug 22, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> i'm by no means a beginner at martial arts. but also no "master" respective "blackbelt" in the specific arts.
> i go on learning from the best (for example a big hapkido & ju jutsu seminar including sword in september) and thats it.
> 
> it would be constructive if you asked "what is this technique", "how should it work?" and the like. but bashing something you didn't get right is like school bullying.
> ...



Well.......I won't call myself a "master" or a "maha guru" in Indonesian, but your assumption is that people here didn't explore other arts like Jujutsu, Krav Maga etc.

I did 2 years of intensive Krav Maga besides the other arts I practiced, and it was a really good workout, for stamina, conditioning and it was fun, BUT in my opinion not the most effective and realistic system out there.

But only your assumption that I for example only did Silat is something you didn't thought through very wel, I know Chris is a veteran in Japanese martial arts and I'm not sure what he studied next to that but I think he knows his stuff too.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh dear lord… 



MAfreak said:


> i'm by no means a beginner at martial arts. but also no "master" respective "blackbelt" in the specific arts.



So you're "by no means a beginner", but, at the same time, have no real significant ranking in anything? From my perspective, that would make you a dabbler… which honestly isn't much beyond a beginner, just in a number of different things.

One mistake I see made a lot is that x-number of years dabbling in bits and pieces, with 3 months here, a year there, actually equals the total amount of time overall. No. It just doesn't work that way. If you have small amounts of exposure to a large number of things, it doesn't matter if that is over 30 years or 3, it's still beginner level in everything.



MAfreak said:


> i go on learning from the best (for example a big hapkido & ju jutsu seminar including sword in september) and thats it.



How is attending a seminar "learning from the best"? We don't even know who the seminar is with? And what form of jujutsu? What sword? There's nothing here indicating any level of quality that you're being exposed to.



MAfreak said:


> it would be constructive if you asked "what is this technique", "how should it work?" and the like.



No, that's not being constructive. It's asking questions. Being constructive is pointing out the issues and providing solutions, typically in a more positive bent… but it's not just asking you questions that makes you feel like you're a source of quality information. Note, I'm not saying you're not in some areas… but I have to say, with regards to the sword, you certainly aren't… which was my biggest comment in this to begin with.



MAfreak said:


> but bashing something you didn't get right is like school bullying.



You still have to demonstrate that anything was not understood. Trust me when I tell you that that's not going to be easy where I'm concerned. My background is substantial enough to be able to follow pretty much whatever you may choose to put up, and assess it accurately as such.



MAfreak said:


> just accept that there might be techniques out there which can work even if you don't know them yet (btw approved by "masters" and "blackbelts" of different arts).



You think this is about techniques? Rather than your performance?

How about this… you accept that, despite your years of doing bits of this, and bits of that, there is a hell of a lot more experience and knowledge here than you recognise, covering far wider an array and area than you even realise exists.



MAfreak said:


> so this would go on being a fruitless discussion i don't want to have.
> 
> live and let live.



It's up to you to post videos, but I remind you that you not only posted in the first place, you came back four days later to try to start a conversation about them… live and let live is all well and good, but it'd help if you're going to post such things, that you have a better ability to take criticism. Otherwise, I heartily recommend not posting videos of yourself… you'll save yourself some real heartache.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 23, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> turning back for turning kicks, yes. when you don`t understand, then don't complain.
> and everyone knows for "real fights" you must be familar with more than one specific "genre".
> go troll elsewere.


Those turns are slow enough that an untrained person could reach forward and push you down. As you get more tired, your techniques should adapt to what you can still do. Thus, if fatigue is why those were so slow, you simply shouldn't do them at that point.

And before you challenge someone to know more than one "genre", consider knowing something about the background of the person giving feedback.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 23, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> i'm by no means a beginner at martial arts. but also no "master" respective "blackbelt" in the specific arts.
> i go on learning from the best (for example a big hapkido & ju jutsu seminar including sword in september) and thats it.
> 
> it would be constructive if you asked "what is this technique", "how should it work?" and the like. but bashing something you didn't get right is like school bullying.
> ...


Pointing out flaws in execution is not "bashing". Saying "you didn't get it" because you don't like a response...that's closer to "bashing".


----------

